# Belated Midland Counties show brag!



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Taken me ages to get round to doing the photos so I could upload with the brag LOL

OK, better late than never!

Took 3 - Dream after the RC Stakes which, in the event, we had to pull her from as she won it 2 weeks before but as we were entered took her anyway. She won Imperial and BOB plus all her sides except for 1 second so had a good day.



















Tiffany after her second Grand Pr - which she won! She was beaten by Jack for BOB and had mainly thirds in sides with, I think, 1 first, but the Grand was the important one and were especially chuffed as the judge actually WH on the male, no idea why yet as he looked OK. Only 1 pic as she would NOT pose with her eyes open and this was the best of a bad lot!!










And Jack, who was after his 5th Imperial. Class of 4, all seemed to me to be pretty good cats so didn't really expect anything so was gobsmacked - and very, very happy - when I saw the results and he had got it!!! Still almost can't believe it a week later, LOL, but just so very proud of our boy who is now Imperial Grand Premier Crinkles Jack Frost!!!.



















Carol


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done Carol and very will done Jack, Tiffany & Dream!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done they are gorge!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Great results! Congratulations


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Fab results, well done!!


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Well done, beautiful cats.


----------

